# Green algae growth?



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there any way to encourage green algae growth? I have a 30g with a DIY concrete background and Mexican beach pebbles that I think would look great covered in bright green algae...is there any way to aid nature here? I would like to avoid the red algae, and the stringy green stuff. Right now in the water I have 2 P. Acei just to finish the cycle, but I have 14 C. Afra "Cobue" ready to be added as soon as I am convinced the tank is perfect.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Extra light. I find sunlight works great!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Extra light worked for me too. Just doubled my wattage. My algae went from red to green in no time. Lots of variables can affect algae growth, but that's worth a try. Just keep in mind it can also mean more algae growth too.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

This really doesn't pertain to your question but....14 fish in a 30 gallon? Is it a long?


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

IrkedCitizen said:


> This really doesn't pertain to your question but....14 fish in a 30 gallon? Is it a long?


Yes, it is 36"L, and the fish typically will be about 3". C. Afra "Cobue" is a dwarf mbuna which research tells me will not get over 3", but I have talked to breeders and LFS who have had 3.5"-4".


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

brianmccord2001 Just ignore the people in what they talk about fish and size of aquarium. It's just a suggestion is all it is. If it works then it works for you and if you have a bunch of aggression then it doesn't work. People on here are way to literal. If you have 14 fish that are peaceful do you have to change to a larger aquarium?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

parkayandbutter said:


> brianmccord2001 Just ignore the people in what they talk about fish and size of aquarium. It's just a suggestion is all it is. If it works then it works for you and if you have a bunch of aggression then it doesn't work. People on here are way to literal. If you have 14 fish that are peaceful do you have to change to a larger aquarium?


I would say this is good and bad advice.

Good that you are telling people to not be afraid to experiment (and realize that it may or may not work), but bad in that it sounds like you are saying to ignore *everyone's *advice on fish and tank size. It never hurts to listen to those that have a lot of experience with particular species of cichlid.

I would agree, though, that experimentation is still something everyone should try.


----------

